# new machine polishers -at mitchell and king



## WHIZZER

news from -



JJ_ said:


> If you're looking for a new machine polisher, take a look at our new lineup.
> 
> From the powerful 1000w DA to the compact 3"&5" models.
> 
> Super safe and easy to use, with the most comprehensive Guarantee and technical servicing available in-house.
> 
> https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/polishing-machines-accessories


----------

